# General > Business >  Wedding Photography - One Time Only Offer

## dragonfly

I've just taken lease of a new property for my business which requires a fair amount of work to get it to the standard I require so instead of going to the bank for a loan I am offering Wedding Photography by Julie Fraser Photography at an amazing price

This offer is exclusively for couples getting married in Caithness in 2014. 

* Up to 4 hours wedding photography
* 100 Print Ready Images on USB with printing rights
* 16" x 20" Gallery Wrap Wall Art

ONLY £650! 

To claim this offer it must be booked and paid in full by 28th February 2014

Strictly limited to 3 weddings only - Call me on 01847 896200 to take advantage of this one time only offer

----------

